# Entertainment Forum > Television Discussion > UK Drama >  Bill Spoilers 23rd July

## alan45

Sergeant Stone (Sam Callis) and P.C. Ben Gayle (Micah Balfour) are out on patrol when they discover teenager Danny Sissoulu (Tunji Lucas) has been beaten unconscious, while his distraught younger brother, Kip (Mohammed Mansaray) and friend Mo Campbell (Lanre Malaolu) are covered in blood. CID are called to the scene and as they begin to question potential witnesses, Stone confronts a suspicious looking teenager, Ollie Readshaw (Jazz Litott), who runs as soon as he seeâs Stone, who chases after him while the rest of his team follow. On a busy roadside, Stone attempts to reason with Ollie, but just as Ben catches up with his Sergeant, he sees the teenager turn away from Stone and run into the road, only to be hit and killed by a lorry. Did Stone chase him to his death? 

D.I. Neil Manson (Andrew Lancel) is tasked with questioning Ollieâs mother, Debbie (Julia Ford), about his whereabouts the night Danny was attacked. The grieving mother insists that Ollie was with her all night, but Neil is convinced sheâs hiding something. Debbie, although consumed with grief and anger seems to make a connection with the D.C. so when Neil is forced to return to her house later with a team to search her flat for evidence, she angrily attacks him. Can Neil console a mother and lay her sonâs memory to rest, or will Debbie have to live with the fact that her son died after brutally attacking another teenager? 

Elsewhere, D.C. Jacob Banks (Patrick Robinson) is assigned the role of Family Liaison Officer for the Sissoulu family, keeping them informed as any new evidence comes to light. The D.C. is reluctant when Neil and D.C. Grace Dasari (Amita Dhiri) turn up at the house and tell him they need to interview younger brother Kip, but escorts the Sissouluâs to the station. In the soft interview room, a distraught Kip is gently questioned. He eventually breaks down and reveals that he, Danny and Mo were confronted by a man with a baby in the park where Danny was attacked. The man is quickly identified as Craig Middleton (Andrew Tiernan), a witness who was previously questioned. When they arrest him, he is horribly drunk and mumbling that it was self defence.

----------

